# Fond d'ecran de demarrage.



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

salut, je cherche le nom exact et la position du fond d'ecran qui (comme aqua blue sur la fenetre d'ouverture de session...)
aparait derriere le boot panel (l'arriere plan de la page avec le petit paneau gris et la pomme durant le chargement de l'os...)

Merci...


----------



## Inor (28 Février 2005)

Bonsoir.

Après le BootX ( icone Apple métallisée ),

Chargement du Kernel ( écran gris avec le logo Apple et roue tournante ) ?   

Si j'ai bien compris la question ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.
> 
> Après le BootX ( icone Apple métallisée ),
> 
> ...



oui, c'est ca, apres le kernel (ou boot image), tu as un fond bleu sur lequel ce trouve le boot panel (gris et barre de chargement bleu...)

et c'est ce wallpaper que je cherche pour le changer en noir....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ca, apres le kernel (ou boot image), tu as un fond bleu sur lequel ce trouve le boot panel (gris et barre de chargement bleu...)
> 
> et c'est ce wallpaper que je cherche pour le changer en noir....



C'est pas dans "System/Library/CoreServices/SystemStarter_folder/", ctrl-clic sur "Quartzdisplay.bundle" puis "affichage du contenu du paquet", puis "Ressources/BootPanel.pdf" que tu chercherais, par hasard ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mars 2005)

Non, c'est le fond d'écran je crois... Pas le panneau sur lequel défile toutes les initialisations...
Mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé... je poursuis les recherches en tout cas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

merci, mais effectivement, ce que propose Pascal, c'est le boot panel, ce que je cherche c'est le fond, juste derriere.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais effectivement, ce que propose Pascal, c'est le boot panel, ce que je cherche c'est le fond, juste derriere.....



Je pense que c'est pas une image, ni une ressource, une couleur uniforme comme ça, elle doit être directement dans le code sous forme d'un hexadécimal RVB


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mars 2005)

ouais, je viens de rebooter pour voir un peu ce que c'est comme fond d'écran, et du coup, je penche aussi plutot pour une couleur solide...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

j'en ai bien peur....mais comme la fenetre de demarage de session utilise aqua blue, je me suis dis , peut etre celle la utilise un autre fond d'ecran....

je vais continuer à chercher....mais, je suis pas tres confiant....


----------



## toolate (17 Décembre 2005)

hello stook.

t'aurais pas trouve comment faire d'ailleurs.... j'en ai trop marre de voir Aqua blue a l'ouverture de ma session!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2005)

Ben faudra t'habituer, ou directement désassembler Mac OS, modifier le code, et le recompiler, c'est la seule manière, et en plus, comme c'est l'interface, et pas le noyau, c'est © Apple, donc t'as pas le droit de le faire, même si tu sais comment t'y prendre.


----------



## toolate (17 Décembre 2005)

okay tampi merci qd meme c cool!


----------



## toolate (17 Décembre 2005)

y a un gars qui a trouve une astuce... ca marche donc je suis content!!!

L'image qui s'affiche est le fichier "Aqua Blue.jpg" placé dans /Library/Desktop Pictures. Tu es juste à la renommer et à mettre dans ce dossier un autre fichier que tu appelleras "Aqua Blue.jpg" et c'est celui-ci qui s'affichera derrière la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.
Je précise qu'il faut que ton image soit effectivement un fichier jpeg : si tu place une image en png et que tu la renomme "Aqua Blue.jpg" rien ne s'affichera.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

toolate a dit:
			
		

> y a un gars qui a trouve une astuce... ca marche donc je suis content!!!
> 
> L'image qui s'affiche est le fichier "Aqua Blue.jpg" placé dans /Library/Desktop Pictures. Tu es juste à la renommer et à mettre dans ce dossier un autre fichier que tu appelleras "Aqua Blue.jpg" et c'est celui-ci qui s'affichera derrière la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.
> Je précise qu'il faut que ton image soit effectivement un fichier jpeg : si tu place une image en png et que tu la renomme "Aqua Blue.jpg" rien ne s'affichera.



ça marche effectivement pour la fenetre d'ouverture de session, pas pour l'ecran de demarrage....


----------



## Faelito (26 Juillet 2010)

Voulant aussi changer le fond d'écran d'ouverture session j'ai appliqué votre méthode qui n'a pas marché. Je suis sur un INTEL 10.6.4 et l'image a remplacer se trouve en fait : / System / Library / CoreServices / SystemStarter /DefaultDesktop.jpg  ensuite impossible de la renommer (même en prenant les droits) j'ai due l'écraser avec l'autre fond d'écran. ça a marché nikel, j'en pouvais plus d'aurora


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

C'était la seule solution .


----------



## lazarusbf (1 Août 2010)

Ca marche sur les derniers MBP i7 ?
Je voudrais essayer mais j'ai peur de foirer ma nouvelle machine.
C'est bien pour changer l'image de chargement avant le bureau, le fond gris-bleu avec la pomme au centre et le petit chrono qui tourne ? Si oui, la pomme+chrono restera ? (çà je ne veux pas spécialement les virer)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Non il n'y a pas de danger et oui c'est pour changer l'image de chargement avant le bureau.


----------



## jeremy1991 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Moi je cherche à changer l'image de fond, quant l'on doit mettre le mot de passe, avant d'entrer sur la session, il y a une image de fond et j'aimerai la changé.


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2011)

System/Librairy/CoreSystem/DefaultDesktop.jpg normalement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2011)

Larme a dit:


> System/Libr*ai*ry/Core*System*/DefaultDesktop.jpg normalement...



Presque : "System/Libr*a*ry/Core*Service*/DefaultDesktop.jpg" en tenant compte du fait que le dossier "Library" apparaîtra probablement sous le nom "Bibliothèques", localisation oblige !


----------



## Vinz&lulux (25 Juin 2011)

toolate a dit:


> L'image qui s'affiche est le fichier "Aqua Blue.jpg" placé dans  /Library/Desktop Pictures. Tu es juste à la renommer et à mettre dans ce  dossier un autre fichier que tu appelleras "Aqua Blue.jpg" et c'est  celui-ci qui s'affichera derrière la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.
> Je précise qu'il faut que ton image soit effectivement un fichier jpeg :  si tu place une image en png et que tu la renomme "Aqua Blue.jpg" rien  ne s'affichera.






Faelito a dit:


> Voulant aussi changer le fond d'écran d'ouverture session j'ai appliqué votre méthode qui n'a pas marché. Je suis sur un INTEL 10.6.4 et l'image a remplacer se trouve en fait : / System / Library / CoreServices / SystemStarter /DefaultDesktop.jpg  ensuite impossible de la renommer (même en prenant les droits) j'ai due l'écraser avec l'autre fond d'écran. ça a marché nikel, j'en pouvais plus d'aurora



Faut utiliser quelle méthode ? je n'y comprend plus rien 
Et aussi je voudrais changer la pomme de ce menu , vous savez ou elle ce trouve ?


----------

